# New guy here



## Illinois Sucks

from the south west side of Chicago.
I hate Illinois!
Close on 2 acres and a Tiny house next Friday.
Move to NE Tennessee in 3 years.


----------



## LT2108

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## happy hermits

Welcome hope to hear all your adventures


----------



## AmericanStand

So Illinois sucks so bad that you’re buying part of it?


----------



## Illinois Sucks

Don’t get that response.


----------



## AmericanStand

Are you buying 2 acres on a tiny house in Illinois


----------



## Illinois Sucks

AmericanStand said:


> Are you buying 2 acres on a tiny house in Illinois


Should have been a little clearer.
Buying 2 acres and a Tiny House in NE Tennessee. Gonna add on and improve over the next three years.
Got a house in Illinois too that I live in now.
Got big plans.


----------



## AmericanStand

So why don’t you go somewhere you like?


----------



## Illinois Sucks

AmericanStand said:


> So why don’t you go somewhere you like?


Short of breaking out the Crayons and drawing you a picture.
I am.
On 2 acres and a Tiny House.


----------



## Wolf mom

Welcome to HT. I sure have learned a lot on this site.

What is preventing you from selling in Ill. now and moving to where you want to be?


----------



## Illinois Sucks

Wolf mom said:


> Welcome to HT. I sure have learned a lot on this site.
> 
> What is preventing you from selling in Ill. now and moving to where you want to be?


I have 2 boys. Ones in college an hour away and my youngest is a sophomore in high school who plays lacrosse and ice hockey.
I love watching him play and after 8 years of hockey, can’t just move him to rural Tennessee.
My wife is also 2 years away from being vested in her teachers pension and will have 21 years when we move.
She’s retiring from teaching then and looking to do something else.
I also have to add about 400-500 square feet to the tiny house before we move in.
Honestly, I love my neighborhood but Illinois is so damn expensive.
I pay $5700 a year property taxes on a 946 square foot house.

I’m only 47 so I have a few years left in me.


----------



## AmericanStand

Wow that does seem a bit steep. 
I have a friend that lives in Glenview with a 2000 square-foot house that pays almost exactly the same amount 
Downstate in what the rest of us refer to as Illinois I am paying about 900 on an acre and a 2000 square-foot house in the highest tax county in the area. In the surrounding counties it would be about half as much.


----------



## Illinois Sucks

AmericanStand said:


> Wow that does seem a bit steep.
> I have a friend that lives in Glenview with a 2000 square-foot house that pays almost exactly the same amount
> Downstate in what the rest of us refer to as Illinois I am paying about 900 on an acre and a 2000 square-foot house in the highest tax county in the area. In the surrounding counties it would be about half as much.


Yeah, no kidding. What county you in?
I’m in Crook County.


----------



## AmericanStand

Lol yeah I kind of figured you were.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Hello & welcome.


----------



## GTX63

The land of extreme taxes, imprisoned politicians, massive debt and corruption, oppressive gun laws and voters that just keep putting the perpetrators back in office.
If Abe Lincoln were alive today he would be spinning in his grave.
I would say put your house up for sale now so you will be ready when it sells in several years, lol.
Welcome to Homestead Today and enjoy!


----------



## Illinois Sucks

GTX63 said:


> The land of extreme taxes, imprisoned politicians, massive debt and corruption, oppressive gun laws and voters that just keep putting the perpetrators back in office.
> If Abe Lincoln were alive today he would be spinning in his grave.
> I would say put your house up for sale now so you will be ready when it sells in several years, lol.
> Welcome to Homestead Today and enjoy!


The only thing that saves my butt is I have a modest sized house in a good neighborhood.
I didn’t vote for Prickster!


----------



## GTX63

Recognize him?


----------



## Illinois Sucks

GTX63 said:


> Recognize him?


UGH!


----------



## IMFoghorn

Welcome aboard.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Hi and welcome! Glad you joined us. 

Quite a few families have been fleeing Illinois due to financial reasons. Tennessee has had a spike in Illinois transplants since 2018.


----------



## GTX63

I wouldn't be surprised if they built a wall around the state to keep the remainder from escaping.


----------



## Illinois Sucks

tiffanysgallery said:


> Hi and welcome! Glad you joined us.
> 
> Quite a few families have been fleeing Illinois due to financial reasons. Tennessee has had a spike in Illinois transplants since 2018.


Thanks. You in Tennessee?
Where a lot of people are building in sub divisions and large footprints, I’m the complete opposite.
As it stands, I have 2 acres, one cleared one wooded up a mountain, septic and electric, and a 336 sq foot house on a quiet road with no restrictions.
I have some pretty good ideas on adding 400 sq.feet that I’m doing myself as long with having a well dug next year.


----------



## dmm1976

Welcome
We moved from Chicago ( Bridgeport) to SC years ago .

Best decision ever.


----------



## Illinois Sucks

dmm1976 said:


> Welcome
> We moved from Chicago ( Bridgeport) to SC years ago .
> 
> Best decision ever.


Nice.
Bet you miss the pork chop sandwich joint under the El at 31st and Canal!
Sister used to live at 37th and Parnell when she went to IIT.


----------



## AmericanStand

GTX63 said:


> If Abe Lincoln were alive today he would be spinning in his grave.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say put your house up for sale now so you will be ready when it sells in several years, lol.
> Welcome to Homestead Today and enjoy!


 Old Abe wouldn’t be spinning in any grave he simply would be jealous he’s not getting a piece of the graft he was among the worst of the politicians. 
Think about it I think he is known best for his stupidity ,theft laziness and graft ,of course when you read the history book they spin it a little differently but yes he was the first of the long line of crooked politicians.

I don’t understand you guys you who come to Illinois pick the very worst possible place in the state to live relative to your beliefs and desires and then you complain about every little detail and bad mouth the whole state.
I’m sorry but most of Illinois doesn’t even acknowledge Chicago ,cook county as part of the state.
If you’re going to move to cook county and its collar counties for the advantages and benefits you really can’t complain about what those benefits cost.


----------



## Illinois Sucks

AmericanStand said:


> Old Abe wouldn’t be spending any grave he simply be jealous he’s not getting a piece of the draft he was among the worst of the politicians
> Thank about it I think he is known best for his stupidity ,theft laziness and graft ,of course when you read the history book they spend a little differently but yes he was the first of the long line of crooked politicians.
> 
> I don’t understand you guys you come to Illinois pick the very worst possible place in state to live relative to your beliefs and desires and then you complain about every little detail and bad mouth the whole state.
> I’m sorry but most of Illinois doesn’t even acknowledge Chicago ,cook county as part of the state.
> If you’re going to move to cook county and its collar counties are the advantages and benefits you really can’t complain about what those benefits cost.


I’m a born,bred, and Old Style fed southside and have been for 47 years. I didn’t just move here.
This state has not always been this bad. All 5 generations of my immigrant family have done very well up here.
As far as picking the worst part of the state to live, I disagree. The rest of the state is just as messed up minus the taxes.
Ive been thru a lot of it. A whole lot of white trash.


----------



## dmm1976

Illinois Sucks said:


> Nice.
> Bet you miss the pork chop sandwich joint under the El at 31st and Canal!
> Sister used to live at 37th and Parnell when she went to IIT.


Maxwell street.  id usually get 2 cheeseburgers ( grilled onions and mustard) fries and a can of soda for 4 bucks. Cant beat it. Lol. I do miss Maxwell street. And a decent hotdog.


----------



## GTX63

AmericanStand said:


> Old Abe wouldn’t be spinning in any grave he simply would be jealous he’s not getting a piece of the graft he was among the worst of the politicians.
> Think about it I think he is known best for his stupidity ,theft laziness and graft ,of course when you read the history book they spin it a little differently but yes he was the first of the long line of crooked politicians.
> 
> I don’t understand you guys you who come to Illinois pick the very worst possible place in the state to live relative to your beliefs and desires and then you complain about every little detail and bad mouth the whole state.
> I’m sorry but most of Illinois doesn’t even acknowledge Chicago ,cook county as part of the state.
> If you’re going to move to cook county and its collar counties for the advantages and benefits you really can’t complain about what those benefits cost.


Gun laws in Illinois affect the entire state. 
The gun dealers are closing up doors because of smothering restrictions.
Gas tax just went up what 30 cents...again?
2 counties elect the Governor and it affects the entire state.
Property taxes, the gas tax, etc are not localized. Yes, places like Lake and Cook has their own "add ins" but that doesn't mean they left the southern half alone.
Our family and friends, from Charleston, Bloomington, and even the Rend Lake area are getting a white washing.
Our son in law and daughter lived there briefly, emphasis on that word briefly. 4K property tax on a 170k house on a post stamp lot in a small town in the eastern part of the state.
I get it may have it's beauty and charm; so does California. But it has rotted from top to bottom, and those little oasis' are shrinking.


----------



## AmericanStand

Well I have to admit when Chicago threatened to succeed from the state down state cheered them on !

On the other hand I have 120 and acres two homes in a downstate county with a total tax on them of less than 500
No building codes 
6 percent sales tax 
No neighbors in sight. 
Mile of Water front .
100 car plate
No personal property tax
Can TN beat that ?


----------



## dmm1976

AmericanStand said:


> Well I have to admit when Chicago threatened to succeed from the state down state cheered them on !
> 
> On the other hand I have 120 and acres two homes in a downstate county with a total tax on them of less than 500
> No building codes
> 6 percent sales tax
> No neighbors in sight.
> Mile of Water front .
> 100 car plate
> No personal property tax
> Can TN beat that ?


No income tax and a low cost of living is the draw for alot of people


----------



## Illinois Sucks

AmericanStand said:


> Well I have to admit when Chicago threatened to succeed from the state down state cheered them on !
> 
> On the other hand I have 120 and acres two homes in a downstate county with a total tax on them of less than 500
> No building codes
> 6 percent sales tax
> No neighbors in sight.
> Mile of Water front .
> 100 car plate
> No personal property tax
> Can TN beat that ?


This was a post to introduce myself, not a pissing match.
Tennessee has:
No building codes.
My neighbor to the west will be 1/4 mile away and to the east a 1/4 mile away. That’s good enough for me. I generally like people.
Norris Lake 10 minutes away.
Clinch River 3 miles away.
3 month firearm deer season.
No property tax for 65 and over.
Cheaper gas and utilities.
Davidson River North Carolina 3 hours away.
Mountains
If you like Illinois, good for you.
I’ve had enough.
All those Cook County problems will get to you sooner or later.


----------



## Illinois Sucks

dmm1976 said:


> Maxwell street.  id usually get 2 cheeseburgers ( grilled onions and mustard) fries and a can of soda for 4 bucks. Cant beat it. Lol. I do miss Maxwell street. And a decent hotdog.


And feed the birds in the parking lot French fries.
They loved them.
And Henrys Bait shop.


----------



## dmm1976

Illinois Sucks said:


> And feed the birds in the parking lot French fries.
> They loved them.
> And Henrys Bait shop.


Stop you are making me home sick. Lol

My ex worked on boats at henrys . I miss my 'hood now. Huck finn, Freddys, panchos....even first base. 

Yeah Chicago has its issues. But I do miss it. Noy enough to give up my amazing weather and move back....but i do miss it so much.


----------



## LT2108

If a member cannot come on this board and introduce himself, without being harrassed or annoyed, then we have a huge problem.

I will not permit this any longer, if you do not have anything nice to say, keep scrolling. I have gave warnings after warnings......I'm done.


----------



## Fishindude

Kind of depends on where you are at in Illinois. That Chicago metro area does suck, I agree on that, but there is some really nice rural parts of the state with normal conservative people and reasonable taxes. Too bad Chicago politics sets the tone for a lot of the state.

I've got 132 acres with a cabin in rural southern IL and total annual taxes are only approx. $2800.


----------



## GTX63

Highway 50 going east thru Southern Indiana and then near Rend Lake/Shawnee Forest in Illinois is gorgeous in the fall.


----------



## Illinois Sucks

GTX63 said:


> Highway 50 going east thru Southern Indiana and then near Rend Lake/Shawnee Forest in Illinois is gorgeous in the fall.


Deer hunted out of Alto Pass last year 2nd season


----------



## DW

Welcome...Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Ziptie

GTX63 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they built a wall around the state to keep the remainder from escaping.


SHH Don't give them any ideas, I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## GTX63

More than likely it would be an exit tax.
The state would escrow a percentage of your home sale at closing and hold it in escrow until you officially change to an out of state address.
Any unused portion can then be forwarded to you...lol


----------



## Oregon1986

Welcome to the group,never a dull moment around here if you talk to the right people


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

Welcome! We majorly disliked where we were before we moved, so I feel your pain.
Don't worry the time will pass quickly!
Good luck!


----------



## Fishindude

GTX63 said:


> Highway 50 going east thru Southern Indiana and then near Rend Lake/Shawnee Forest in Illinois is gorgeous in the fall.


My cabin and farm is in this area.
Summers get a little too hot for me, but the rest of the year is great.


----------



## GTX63

I think I have proven that heat is relative; it gets hot down here and my relatives go back north.


----------



## kinnb

Welcome!


----------



## AmericanStand

Believe me the down stators are praying that Chicago’s succession
Movement succeeds. as red green would say we’re all In this together and we arepulling for you.


----------



## Illinois Sucks

Thanks everyone.
Next Friday I officially become a land owner in Claiborne County Tennessee


----------



## AmericanStand

Congratulations


----------



## Illinois Sucks

Thanks.
Got some cool projects to do before I move in three years.


----------



## GTX63

Doesn't sound like there will be an issue for you, but there is a perception in the South when people transplant from a liberal state that they tend to want to bring their beliefs and philosophies with them. 
You know, the beliefs and philosophies that caused them to want to leave that state in the first place, lol.
I wouldn't advise that when in Rome you need to do as the Romans do, but you might consider peeling that Hillary/Bernie bumper sticker off your truck before you go to the closing.
Congrats on your plans!


----------



## Illinois Sucks

GTX63 said:


> Doesn't sound like there will be an issue for you, but there is a perception in the South when people transplant from a liberal state that they tend to want to bring their beliefs and philosophies with them.
> You know, the beliefs and philosophies that caused them to want to leave that state in the first place, lol.
> I wouldn't advise that when in Rome you need to do as the Romans do, but you might consider peeling that Hillary/Bernie bumper sticker off your truck before you go to the closing.
> Congrats on your plans!


No Bernie stickers on my car or gun cabinet.
I’m a conservative 100% but support what ever President in office.
I’m a beer drinking,deer huntin, fish catching, Merle Haggard listenin, flag waving veteran.
I’ll be just fine.


----------



## Jonathan Thornton

Hello everyone.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Jonathan Thornton said:


> Hello everyone.


Hi and welcome. Glad you joined us.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo

Sounds like you have a plan.. 
Plans do not have to be rocket science complex. A simple plan well carried out is worth more than a complex plan half mucked up. Good luck..


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Oregon1986 said:


> if you talk to *the right people*


Can you send me that list?


----------

